# Eldar Part 1: Phantom Titan



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well a couple years ago I managed to get my hands on an old Armorcast Phantom titan. Now don't get me wrong, the thing is awesome even for a model that is over 15 years old, but I hated the stance.








(not mine, just for reference)










Here are some of the first pictures of the titan with the original stance. You will notice it is very straight legged and bowed. What I wanted was more of a walking stance.


















First I cut it towards the hip joined and re-pinned it to bring the legs in. I then filled the gap in with 2 part epoxy and sanded the area smooth.

I then completely cut the knee out of both legs. That gave me 3 pieces, the upper leg, the knee, and the lower leg.










I then re-pinned all three pieces together and made the leg appear bent. I was actually the model for this as well as other pictures of people walking to get a good understanding on how it should appear.


















A front and back of both legs pinned and positioned.










The full model mocked up.


















This is the head that I am working on right now. I hated the original and wanted to make it have more an appearance of the newer Revenant so I shaved the head some and remodeled the division in the mask.

Well that is what I have so far and now that I am back into this, I will be working on this project some more. I hope to finish up the bulk work and start working on my GS skills to get the details of the model done.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking really good so far mate, I'm going to be keeping tabs! What Craftworld are you doing it from?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Iybraesil

Here is there color scheme.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome work...can't wait to see the finished article!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

You know, that big scale phantom titan has all the looks, and indeed proportions and detail of the epic scale one I had years ago! Is it just an upscaled version of it (I suppose like a 3 up, but bigger?) Armorcast did?

Regardless I'm looking forward to watching this! 

p.s. Paint job on the tank looks incredible!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you, it won a painting competition on here. I need to pain my revenant.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking awesome Djinn! Love the paint scheme and that Cobra looks phenomenal! As to the Titan I think that the repositioning that you have done makes it look a lot better. Will be following this log with interest.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I want to redo the feet as well, more like the new phantom or the revenant. I have what i want in mind but I dunno if I can do it with my sculpting skills.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Cool you have exactly the same type of watch as i have!


The titan is awesome, i'm just messing with you, although you have the same kind of watch.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

djinn24,

Decided to check the forum to see if you have a log... and here it is. Your Eldar tank is phenomenal dude, the scorched look on the cannon is really smooth. Also, now I know why you're so observant w/ regards to assembly... seeing your work on your titan says it all.... you air-brush that grav-tank right? If I live in an apartment flat, how can I deal w/ the ventilation issue that comes w/ air-brush?

Thanks... +rep for you!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I paint in a sealed room, just make sure you don't paint with anything toxic and you should be good to go. 

The tank was airbrushed and handpainted as well. I mix mediums.

The Cobra took me 3 days to put together completely.










































Everything on it is pinned and I think I put 4 layers of primer and sanded it with 500, 1000, and 2000 grit sandpaper.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

djinn24,

Thanks, will keep your attention to detail in mind when I get my hands on a large resin kit.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If you need any help on anything just ask!


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I love titans.


----------

